# a little video edit



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

a video edit i made from last season any comments or tips are welcome...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd5dGPVH2E0


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

no your terrible comments? nothing?


bump


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Slow mo + Rap= not so good edit. 

No offense, just giving some constructive criticism. Also, don't put just grabs in an edit unless it is in powder or a huge jump.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> Slow mo + Rap= not so good edit.
> 
> No offense, just giving some constructive criticism. Also, don't put just grabs in an edit unless it is in powder or a huge jump.


no prob. thats what i was looking for, constructive criticism. And ppl to check out my vid haha. I usually dont do rap, but wanted to try it once.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree to much slow motion. I usually just pay attention to the riding and any music is just background noise.

The riding looked fun, but one thing I noticed, was a lot of movement in your upper body when you were on many of the features/spins.
Better than I can do but if you try to have better approaches you may be more stable while on the feature or spin. Quiting the movements or arm rotations while on the features.

Again better than I can do, just what I noticed. Other than your helmet strap not connected....


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

GoPro? Also, I liked it, just too much slomo, instead of entire clip, just the trick or a part of the trick, ie. a spin or the grab. 

I disagree with Chunky, I think the grabs were pretty cool and pretty clean. Keep em, it is an edit of your riding and you hitting a trick, you aren't a pro and the viewers obviously will know this, so we don't have to have super high expectations.

Still better than me with the grabs, I just need to be more flexible


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> GoPro? Also, I liked it, just too much slomo, instead of entire clip, just the trick or a part of the trick, ie. a spin or the grab.
> 
> I disagree with Chunky, I think the grabs were pretty cool and pretty clean. Keep em, it is an edit of your riding and you hitting a trick, you aren't a pro and the viewers obviously will know this, so we don't have to have super high expectations.
> 
> Still better than me with the grabs, I just need to be more flexible


Yep gopro..... I think i ended up having to do alot of slowmo because we didnt have enough usable footage. And yeah i think a grab only done right looks better than a helicopter 360, still working on spinning and at 6'3" its hard for me.


----------

